# I need the experts----orange growth



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

There is a neon orange, bubbly growth that has popped up in my tank---it has first shown up on the top of a couple of leaves in the tank and it is easily wiped off, but it reappears in a day or two. It begins as a circle about one millimeter in diameter, and usually remains the same size over a period of days when it is on the surface of a leaf. However, when I fed the frogs today, a piece of the culture media fell into the tank, and within a hour it was covered in the same neon orange bubbles. Anyone want to take a guess as to what this might be? If it is a plant illness, how do I treat it?


----------



## kawickstrom (Oct 3, 2008)

Can you take any pictures and post them?


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

I wasn't able to get a picture----the camera I have won't fine focus enough. It looks like it might be a fungus, but I'm not sure---are there molds that appear a bright orange color? It's been in the tank for a couple of weeks without spreading a great deal---just a tiny spot here and there on a leaf, but when I wipe it off, the leaf underneath does not appear damaged. 

I sincerely hope it's not rust since that's basically a death sentence for the plants in there. The only new addition I have made is a new frog, but I quarantined him for some time---he might have brought it in with him, but I cannot be sure. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Does it look similiar to this?









or this?









My guess is some kind of slime mold, but there are so many different species its hard to tell for sure which it is.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

I had a spot like that turn up on a leaf in my biggest viv. It almost looked like a drop of orange paint. It went away after a few days.


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

It looks more like the bottom pic you took. It doesn't seem to last long when it appears---as jubjub47 says, it disappeared again---I think due to misting. It actually looked more like leaf rust, but after 2 weeks, no plants are really hurt------I'm thinking it might be a rust that targets cedar---a spore probably floated right on in when I opened the tank one day. I'm not worried anymore-----thanks for helping, you two!


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

Emily, those are awesome slim molds, i want some! the only ones i every get are the flat yellow ones


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

I have solved the mystery---it was actual rust that was dripping very slowly from a piece of metal within the tank. The droplets were so small and so infrequent that I could not tell what the source was until a recent, thorough tank cleaning. I have removed the cause and the rust is no more! Thanks everyone!


----------

